# MK Ready for my Charity



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a few baby things ready to send to my charity. Most of the cocoons were knit on my LK 150 that I took on vacation with me. The blankets are knit in a variety of stitches, but mostly the Diana Sullivan tuck blanket on the bulky. 



 I love this pattern for a quick and easy baby blanket that lays flat and is done when you take it off the machine!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

they are all fantastic


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a wonderful lady you are, to do so much for charity - what would we do without generous people like you? Beautiful work.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

You have outdone yourself on these. Each will be a welcome gift I am sure. God Bless you..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful work, Ann. You are such a nice lady. This is a wonderful thing you're doing. I take my hat off to you.

I especially love the fair-isle cocoons - such pretty patterns.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

They are beautiful


----------



## warana12 (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful I'm sure these will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You have been busy. These are very nice and I'm sure that they will be very much appreciated.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

GinB said:


> Beautiful work, Ann. You are such a nice lady. This is a wonderful thing you're doing. I take my hat off to you.
> 
> I especially love the fair-isle cocoons - such pretty patterns.


Thank you all for your lovely comments! GinB - these are actually made from a self patterning yarn and not fairisle.  Ann


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

great collection, i have to get my hats over to the boys and girls clubs, i keep starting another and then thinking, "I'll just finish this one," but our nights are already below freezing...gotta get there....


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Great works and happy looking cocoons & blankets for the fortunate babies that receive them!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments! GinB - these are actually made from a self patterning yarn and not fairisle.  Ann


Wow! Share what yarn it is.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

It is Bernat Baby Jacquards baby yarn. I bought it at Michael's or maybe Hobby Lobby.  Ann


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

How beautiful, great job. What a blessing they will be.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ann, Great job, IM off to make some for my charity.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

They are super nice.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Great work, Ann. Just think of all the babies you will keep warm this winter. You are truly an inspiration.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

I am so pleased to hear you're doing these patterns on the LK150, I just bought one and will have a learning curve from the metal beds, but everyone I have talked to say it will be my go to machine. There was a piece missing so have that on order and will be here sometime next week, "sigh" but will just have to wait. Thanks again and I will be searching the forum for this machine for other tips and tid bits.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

thank you for sharing this, I was looking for a baby afghan for the women's shelter. I have been busy making hats, now off to the afghans


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

How lovely. THey are so cheerful.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharring. We have a new grandbaby that will be here in January. I love the cocoons you've made. They look like they would open at the bottom for easy diaper changes. Do you have the pattern to share? I have an LK150 I'd like to try this on. I'm new to MK. Thanks. Linda


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

that is all just lovely, wish I had that much time to do it all.
Those babies are lucky to have a person like you.
Congratulation on a job well done.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharring. We have a new grandbaby that will be here in January. I love the cocoons you've made. They look like they would open at the bottom for easy diaper changes. Do you have the pattern to share? I have an LK150 I'd like to try this on. I'm new to MK. Thanks. Linda


I would be more than happy to share the pattern if you PM me your email address.  Ann


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. Our new grandbaby may get a few of these. I've already hand knit a pullover with matching beanie, cardigan style hoodie and quilted a crib blanket. It's so much fun making baby items. 
Thank you again,
Linda


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful knitting GrammaAnn. Our knitting club knits many caps for children, young and old, every year. Charity knitting is very fullfilling. These are some of the hats we have done this year. We give them to WIC programs, people of Kodiak, Alaska, and a Veterans home.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful ladies - beautiful hearts


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Great work,love all of them.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

knitnmom said:


> Beautiful knitting GrammaAnn. Our knitting club knits many caps for children, young and old, every year. Charity knitting is very fullfilling. These are some of the hats we have done this year. We give them to WIC programs, people of Kodiak, Alaska, and a Veterans home.


Awesome collection of beautifully knit items. The local MK clubs I belong to also do charity knitting.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

There is nothing like a warm head on a cold day - you ladies are God's angels.....I am sure you are all proud of yourselves, as well you should be...well done, one and all.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

they all look so nice. Is it very quick to do a blanket on a knitting machine? Did you do the Icord on the machine as well? Hope those are not bad questions, I know nothing about using a knitting machine.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nonasdada said:


> they all look so nice. Is it very quick to do a blanket on a knitting machine? Did you do the Icord on the machine as well? Hope those are not bad questions, I know nothing about using a knitting machine.


\
Oh...no bad questions! It is quick to do a blanket on a machine- once I am set up and ready to go it is done in no more than an hour. And that is with answering the phone and getting the grandkids cookies. :lol: I did do the I-cord on the machine. Lickety split. Ann


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> \
> Oh...no bad questions! It is quick to do a blanket on a machine- once I am set up and ready to go it is done in no more than an hour. And that is with answering the phone and getting the grandkids cookies. :lol: I did do the I-cord on the machine. Lickety split. Ann


Thank you. Knitting with a machine sounds very interesting. Maybe then someone could use all their stash and manage all the projects they hope to do.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm wondering what lucky charity will get these? I"m sure there was love in every stitch.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

malfrench said:


> I'm wondering what lucky charity will get these? I"m sure there was love in every stitch.


Mine is a crisis pregnancy center. It helps the young girls decide to carry their babies when they get these things- even if some of them give the baby up for adoption.  Ann


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

So generous, Ann. I also knit for Pregnancy Help. Some solo Mums & others just finding life a struggle. It's always so satisfying to help those who need it.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You have been one busy lady. Congratulations.


----------



## Maddy (Jan 31, 2011)

These are just beautiful! I have been thinking of trying that blanket pattern for awhile and believe I will try it now after seeing your beautiful blankets. I love all of the little cocoons, and would love to have the pattern also, Thanks so much for sharing and caring.

Maddy


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

forgive me for my ignorance,but what is a cacoon.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

capricorn said:


> forgive me for my ignorance,but what is a cacoon.


It's like a little sack to put on your baby - like using a blanket that you don't have to fold around the baby. They stay "cocooned" in it - snuggly and warm. The opening at the bottom allows diaper changing.You can leave their arms out or pull up around their arms.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds a good idea for Winter, a sack with an open bottom. I shall give that a try.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Where is the cocoon pattern? Perhaps I have missed it on this site.


----------



## mrb123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can I do this blanket pattern on my Singer 155? Will I need a punch card to make it work?


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love seeing your work Ann. You make it look so easy!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mrb123, I am sorry I am not familiar with anything other than a Brother. Hopefully someone with a Singer can answer your question.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Ann, You know how much I love your cocoons. I posted a new topic about holes in baby blankets and someone posted that the AMA recommends their use in place of baby blankets. I can't comment on the accuracy of that, since I didn't check out the AMA, but it does make sense:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205079-1.html

So, one more reason to knit your cocoon pattern...like I needed another one? LOL They're so beautiful.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Ann these are beautiful!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Ann, Will you please share the pattern. Do you do them on a double bed or sew them together. I think I remember eyelets around the bottom and top.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are the mid gauge notes I jotted down. Ask if you have questions.  Ann


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

mrb123 said:


> Can I do this blanket pattern on my Singer 155? Will I need a punch card to make it work?


No punchcard needed. Diana Sullivan knitted this on a Brother bulky machine. Check your ribber manual to see if it will tuck, or yarn over. If the ribber will do tuck stitch, you can knit this pattern on your Singer 155.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> No punchcard needed. Diana Sullivan knitted this on a Brother bulky machine. Check your ribber manual to see if it will tuck, or yarn over. If the ribber will do tuck stitch, you can knit this pattern on your Singer 155.


Thank you so much, Mary. My bulky is up, so that's excellent news.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty and lucky babies that have you knitting for them. What a great gift that you are giving. Have a super great day.&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## Joy in the Morning (Oct 29, 2012)

What lovely cocoons! May I ask for the pattern? I know we have communicated but can't find your address.

[email protected]


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Joy in the Morning said:


> What lovely cocoons! May I ask for the pattern? I know we have communicated but can't find your address.
> 
> [email protected]


Joy,

Read above your post...same page. Ann already posted a downloadable file.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> I got a few baby things ready to send to my charity. Most of the cocoons were knit on my LK 150 that I took on vacation with me. The blankets are knit in a variety of stitches, but mostly the Diana Sullivan tuck blanket on the bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern for a quick and easy baby blanket that lays flat and is done when you take it off the machine!


Hi Grandma Ann

Could you tell me how you do your cocoons. It looks like you cast on ? stitches and make it like a simple hat and draw up the ends. I have a newborn grandson and would like to make some for him.

Steve in PA


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

SteveD said:


> Hi Grandma Ann
> 
> Could you tell me how you do your cocoons. It looks like you cast on ? stitches and make it like a simple hat and draw up the ends. I have a newborn grandson and would like to make some for him.
> 
> Steve in PA


Hi Steve, I will do a link for the pattern for a mid-gauge.  Ann


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Hi Steve, I will do a link for the pattern for a mid-gauge.  Ann


Thank you Grandma Ann

I have standard and bulky machines. This gives me a good starting point. I should probably work with a light weight with a somewhat open knit since it is summer. I worry about open knit that the baby's fingers or toes will get wrapped up in the yarn though.

Steve in PA


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I make them on the mid gauge, but use different weights of yarn and they all turn out different sizes. Yes, too loose of weave is not good for a baby. Have fun knitting them!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! So inspiring ! &#128522;


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

You are so generous, the charities love you I am sure. Your cocoons and blankets are so pretty.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. You've been very busy! Those are all beautiful.
Marge


----------

